# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  ۳ گیگ فضای رایگان برای برنامه نویسی به مدت محدود!!!!

## mehdy.programmer

سلام به همه دوستان و اساتید برنامه نویسی! سایت کدینگ به مدت محدود به هر کاربری که از طریق معرفی نامه ثبت نام کنه ۳ گیگ فضای رایگان میده! توی این سایت همه جور ایزاری برای برنامه نویسی آنلاین و اشتراک اون با دوستاتون رو در اختیارتون قرار میده! دقت کنید که وقت محدوده پس همی الان ثبت نام کنید تا ۱ گیگ هم به من برسه! مرسی!

https://koding.com/R/mehdy314

تایید ایمیل فراموش نشه

----------


## bobSilon

البته الزامی نیست که با دعوت نامه ثبت نام کنیم( در هر صورت 3 گیگ رایگان میده) اما اگه با دعوت نامه ثبت نام کنیم به جای 3 گیگ 4 گیگ میده(البته باید تایید ایمیل رو انجام بدیم) و 1 گیگ هم به دعوت کننده میرسه.
 جدای از این حرفا این سایت امکانات جالبی داشت، ممنون برای معرفی

----------


## amirkabir93

ببخشیدا ولی سایت های gigfa و zgig و خیلی های دیگه رو انگار شما ندیدین.
هر سایت رو 20 گیگ رایگان می دهند.
این همه سایت برای php وجود داره.
اگه راست می گین هاست رایگان asp پیدا کنید.

----------


## bobSilon

سایت koding که یه سایت هاستینگ نیست که بخواید با سایت های هاستینگ رایگان مثل gigfa و zgig و ... مقایسش کنید. یه سری ابزار آنلاین(ویرایشگر کد، ابزار رسم UML و ..) ارائه میکنه برای برنامه نویسی با زبان هایی مثل Hack Ruby, Go, Java, NodeJS, PHP, C, and Python و همینطور دسترسی root به سرور. حتی میشه روی یک فایل بطور اشتراکی با هم تیمی های دیگه هم کار کرد(که به طور همزمان هر تغییری روی فایل رو بقیه هم میتونن ببینن). در کل برای موارد آموزشی میتونه گزینه خوبی باشه مخصوصا اینکه کاربر دسترسی root به سرور داره و هم اینکه میتونه با Terminal هم کار کنه.

----------

